# Time off work because of miscarriages and IVF, occupational health, help pls!



## Rosieposie1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Basically I am a teacher and have worked in my school for 6 years. I began trying 2 and a half years ago. I got pregnant last year and had a miscarrige and was given two weeks off work. 

I then found out 10 months later I had scarring and tubes squashed under my ovaries so needed a lap and hysteroscopy. I was given just over a week off. 

This year I have had various hospital appointments as I found out I had low amh. I then had another miscarriage earlier this year. I wanted to come back to school and emailed my head saying this but he wanted me to stay at home for two weeks until I was ready.

I have just completed an IVF cycle. I don't know if I, pregnant of not yet. I'm going back to work next week but my head wanted to meet me today. He explained that he needed to refer me to occupational health and its just to give me support and so that they can support me, I explained that I am not ill nor am I unable to do my job. He stressed they are not trying to get rid of me. 

I was given the policy to take home and read. It seems to be primarily for getting rid of people. I don't need support in my job, when I am there I am more than capable.

I don't know what to do. Clearly this is more important than my job but I don't want to lose my job either. 

I can't see why they are doing this unless it is to get rid of me. Do the have grounds to get rid of me because if have had two miscarriages and an ivf cycle?

I also will have another go if this hasn't worked. With time being of the essence with my low amh I will be going to the argc which is super intensive. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## RoosterRoo (May 14, 2011)

I work for the NHS and we have a policy that if anyone is off sick more than three times in a year they have to be seen by occupational health. It's totally not about trying to get rid of people, it's honestly making sure that a person has the support that they really need. I actually went through the same process myself, had a meeting with occupational health where I explained why I'd been off (couple of colds and some asthma problems) and they said that's fine, just checked I was on appropriate meds and said they would support me if i needed anything else. That was the end of it. 

I really wouldn't be suspicious at all, it sounds like your head is being supportive but just following policy, which is what I'd have to do with my own staff in the same situation otherwise I'd get in trouble for making special exceptions and disregarding policy.  Hope that helps?


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm a teacher too and after we lost Eva and Joshua, I was referred to oh too. I found this bazaar as the reason u was off, had nothing to do with school. The meeting was ok. She just said that I need to see my councillor a but more, which I agreed. My head is yet to agree to this tho.....

Hope it goes ok. 

Xx


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

I agree with the others. I am a nurse and we have similar policies in place to do with sickness and episodes of sickness, not just length of time off. These things are in place to protect both you and your employer. Try not to view it as a way of attacking you. See it as a way of accessing any support you may need. 
I hope this cycle has worked for you


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Rosieposie,

My occ health were very supportive after I had time off for my miscarriage. Personnel wanted to interview me to discuss my time of sick for when I was pregnant and had my miscarriage but occ health blocked it as they felt that I should not have to go through it after all that had happened. They sent a letter after out meeting and I didn't have to go luckily (otherwise I would have prob gone mad at them for questioning my time off  ^bigbad)

Look at is as a positive, they will most definitely be on your side. And remember, having a m/c is not a justifable reason to query your sickness. 

Does your organisation offer unpaid leave with job quarantee? If so, could be worth a look into or maube a discussion with your boss.

Like others have said, your boss does have to go by the book and follow policy. This will give you the best outcome.

Good luck


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Totally agree with the comments above. Your time off has been reasonable and totally understandable. But it is probably in the policy to refer after three period of sickness in a certain period of time or over a certain number of days (10 where I work). 
Occupational health will be looking to support you not get rid of you. Are you in a union


Kaz xxx


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

Hi Rosie. I am a teacher too and like you been at the same school a long time, it was suggested to me i have counselling (through the county) , had a mc and was ttc a long time, I had three days off with MC and no time off with ferility treatment (except appts)

i don't think oc health is always because of absence.  In any case  all  your absence is completely justifiable.  I think that Heads have a duty of care and have to be seen to be offering "support"- I may be wrong.  If you do find that there is anything more to it don't forget where your union is, they will be on your side.  

You may find oc health useful, having said that i refused the counselling, i decided i had my friends , family and this forum for that!  

Good luck with everything and wishing you all the luck in the world, you never know the next absences could be for morning sickness (lets hope!!!!)


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I agree with what every one else has said.  I worked for the police, as a civilian member of staff and my colleague had about 3 periods of sickness which went over a month in total and he was automatically referred to Occ Health.

They didn't want to get rid of him, just help him.

I am sure you will be fine.

Good luck
Stacey
X


----------



## Rosieposie1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Just to add to echo everyone else-I, too, was referred to Occ Health after I was off after my MC, I work in a school as a TA. I was terrified that I was being pushed out of my job so I rang my union who reassured me that this is policy and that the school are trying to help, not get rid. They can't get rid of you, using absence for MC as the excuse or they would be in court for Sexual Discrimination!! I had 6 weeks off work in March after FET resulted in MC. I am again off because I am finding it difficult. 

Please don't worry


----------

